# Looking to purchase Mushrooms (Morels) in Berks county



## bp269 (May 14, 2014)

I use to hunt mushrooms all the time but because of health problems I am not able to now . I am looking to find someone that would sell me some Morels . I would appreciate anyone that would tell me where I might purchase some . I tried hunting some this year but due to disabilty ( back problems and diabetes) My age is finally catching up on me , I am unable to walk very far .
Thank You 

PS My wife has never tried them and I would love to let her try some , besides I have been wanting some myself .


----------

